# Powder Puffs?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I've seen some really pretty powder puffs online and since my sister in law now has a couple of merino sheep I'd like to try and make some!
I can't seem to find instructions on how to do it though. Does anyone know how? 
I'd like to make one like this:
https://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/pr...rious_fluffy_natural_sheepskin_crystal_handle

It seems like its just combed out fiber attached together with a gemstone somehow but I'm not sure. I may have to spend $25 and order one!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

longhorngal said:


> I've seen some really pretty powder puffs online and since my sister in law now has a couple of merino sheep I'd like to try and make some!
> I can't seem to find instructions on how to do it though. Does anyone know how?
> I'd like to make one like this:
> https://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/pr...rious_fluffy_natural_sheepskin_crystal_handle
> ...


In the description she says "sheepskin" so I think she uses the sheep skin and not just the fiber. That would explain how the fiber stays intact to create a puff. Those are lovely!

Here is her youtube on those. It does look like they are made from sheep skin with the fiber brushed well. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab57LKQP1Fo[/ame]


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I found this on her page:

https://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/blog_post/Soapsmith/7041/luxurious_powder_puffs

"The sheepskin comes from the Merino breed"

I found some others online and they all say "sheepskin."


----------

